# It's Saturday Funday!



## sawhorseray (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## noboundaries (Feb 20, 2021)

Ahhh, a smile.

My wife laughed a little too hard at her ass.


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 20, 2021)

LOL.  All great ones again, Ray.  Love the "I'd turn back if I was you" sign.  Gotta get one for my neighborhood, lol.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 20, 2021)

Yeap! Good ones again!!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 20, 2021)

Another great batch Ray! My wife really likes her ass also!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 20, 2021)

Good ones today Ray!!
Thanks.
Gary


----------



## Lant-ern (Feb 21, 2021)

Ray you have out done yourself .Thank You...I look forward to the smiles you share with us...Ernie


----------

